# need help with tach install



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

my question is ,how to install a non oem tach on my sentra e(it did not come with a factory one,so i bought a new autozone separate unit,made by autometer.)?
What confuses me the most is where do i hook up the wires? my previous cars were all 1973 and older muscle cars and trucks,and they only had one fuse box,and i always hooked up the accesories(stereo,etc) to that,but this car HAS TWO FUSE BOXES:ONE IN INTERIOR,NEXT TO THE INSTRUMENT PANEL,OTHER UNDER THE HOOD.
I am confused and neither this site or chiltons lists any info on this,and the directions given by autometer are shitty.
SO PLEASE HELP ME OUT GUYS AND GALS

thanks in advance


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

hook it up to the fuse box in the car, 
run a wire to the green wire in the distributor for rpm to show up,


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Here is my install, with wiring tips, install tips, and Nissan wiring quirks:

www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentraother.html#Tachometer">Tachometer


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I powered mine off the cigarette lighter. No fires yet


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Tach*

Hey Skinny that was a great presentation. Im trying that bracket as soon as I buy the tach. How hard was it to make the bracket? Do you have any pics?


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

It's pretty much what you saw. A hack saw, a drill and a file are all you need to make it. The only change I would make is to bend the eye-bolts so that they come through the vent straight instead of at an angle.

I tried my best to describe it with that hand-drawn pic, but I don't have any more detail than that.

Oh shoot. I just spilled my breakfast on my keyboard........


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

*hey man*

THe distributor signal is fine but some tacho's need the rev signal from the ecu to work correctly and accurately. I used the neg side on my coil it worked fine but the problem was the rev limit was 9700rpm according to the tacho (the cool PIVOT one) i knew that it wasn't right my sr20 wasn't no damn honda revving that high so i took it to my boys shop and found out that the 9600 was acutally 7800.
so i decided to klink the signal wire to the msd where the tach adp. outlet was. wsame 9600 redline
so i just hooked it to the ecu and it read jsut fine


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

*Re: hey man*



sr21lbmonster said:


> *so i decided to klink the signal wire to the msd where the tach adp. outlet was.*


Are you overlooking the fact that you had MSD installed? I think the "Multiple" in Multiple Spark Discharge is what's causing this - not the Tach itself.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

Absolutely not, that was not overlooked because the MSD HAS A TACH ADAPTER ON THE UNIT ITSELF. and thats where i got the tach signal from, the MSD box itself. I know what msd stands for and if that was the case the revs would be reading 6 times what it was suppose to be. hey man i was just trying to help and let you know from my experience


----------

